# This site needs shut down



## bobcatbo

This is just plain wrong!!!!! :evil: :******: Not just sobotaging trappers, but ranchers and store owners too :******: :******: 
http://www.huntsab.org/actions_against_trapping.htm uke: :******:


----------



## bobcatbo

Read through all of it uke:cant this site be shut down? 
Its promoting theft and sabotage not to mention tresspassing :******:


----------



## blhunter3

I don't trap but if I saw someone messing with my stuff, someone else will be in some deep $h1t. I know in most states its illegal to release trapped animals and it is illegal to try to prevent a hunter from hunting.


----------



## R y a n

This group has been discussed before in years past on other sites....

Domain ID106855239-LROR
Domain Name:HUNTSAB.ORG
Created On:09-Jul-2005 23:14:05 UTC
Last Updated On:29-Jun-2007 18:47:04 UTC
Expiration Date:09-Jul-2010 23:14:05 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:Tucows Inc. (R11-LROR)
Status:OK
Registrant Name:Hayduke Sab
Registrant Organization:American Hunt Saboteurs Association
Registrant Street1o box 60112
Registrant City:ft. worth
Registrant State/Province:TX
Registrant Postal Code:76115
Registrant Country:US
Registrant Phone:469 323 4345
Registrant Email:[email protected]
Admin Name:s wood
Admin Organization:American Hunt Saboteurs Association
Admin Street1o box 60112
Admin City:ft. worth
Admin State/Province:TX
Admin Postal Code:76115
Admin Country:US
Admin Phone:+001.4693234345
Admin Email:[email protected]
Tech ID:tuuRPK2eJPie6nLd
Tech Name:s wood
Tech Organization:American Hunt Saboteurs Association
Tech Street1o box 60112

http://profiles.yahoo.com/veganliberation

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/earthfirstalert/messages

Then look for Paul Maul

http://www.zoominfo.com/people/Maul_Paul_178937681.aspx

and look at the trackback links...

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... D=98388481

http://www.myspace.com/huntsab

http://www.chitown-angler.com/1fish/vie ... p?p=113783

http://www.topix.com/forum/source/the-m ... RBKV9SL/p5

Looks like they have been around awhile guys...

It is important to be aware they exist, but they are just meaningless trolls who want to be important.

They have no clout and struggle to exist. This type of group is too public. Their own publicity will ultimately land them in jail on domestic terrorism charges. This type of group likes to align themselves with the ALF but they are a wannabe group.

I wouldn't waste too much sleep over them. It's just not worth your time to get worked up about them.

Ryan


----------



## ND trapper

R y a n said:


> I wouldn't waste too much sleep over them. It's just not worth your time to get worked up about them.


Very true. I have to tell you though, if one of those terrorists messed with my stuff they wouldn't make to the township line much less two counties away.


----------



## Fallguy

ND trapper said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't waste too much sleep over them. It's just not worth your time to get worked up about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. I have to tell you though, if one of those terrorists messed with my stuff they wouldn't make to the township line much less two counties away.
Click to expand...

I like your way of thinking ND trapper!


----------



## Joe AV

Haha!

If you look at the instructions on that sight about releasing trapped animals it makes you think how stupid they are.

the rope would probably slip off a canines snowt.

I say let them try to release trapped animals and let the animals rip them a new a$$ hole!
:withstupid:


----------



## hagfan72

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :******: :******: uke:

Words fail to come to me!! I cant even begin to describe how mad I am at these IDIOTS!!


----------



## KYtrapper

Those people are out of their minds! It's people like that who tick me off. They have absolutly no respect for anyones hobbies or property. If I walked up on someone messing with my trapping gear, after I was done with them they would NEVER think about messing with ANYBODY'S stuff again.


----------



## chris lillehoff

This is my favorite line from the whole thing.

PORCUPINES - Gloves are no protection against porcupine quills, and you should never throw a coat or cloth over a porcupine as this can injure the ani mal by pulling out quills. A noose pole can be used to stretch the victim away from the trap by snaring the tail or a back leg. Since porky often protects itself by turning its back and raising its quills, one person can hold the tail down with a stick and then carefully grasp the long hairs and quills (when grasping, move your hand slightly to the rear, in the same direction as the quills). Lift the por­cupine by the tail, using the other hand to support the abdomen. A second person can then release the trap jaws.

I personally would like to see that happen! :lol:


----------



## hagfan72

I tell you what, I'll let those morons come over and mess with any of these porcupines any day of the week. Could be some good entertainment!! Better than the bug zapper!!


----------



## boondocks

Ryan is right. I wouldn't even worry about these people. What are the odds of these people going out and actually finding traps or snares. Its not like you set up a neon light to show people where your traps are. Besides people like this don't even venture outside city limits. They wouldn't have a clue how to get an animal out of a trap.


----------



## bobcatbo

I dont see them as a threat, some of that stuff is just plain wrong though uke:


----------



## Horker23

They look like this!


----------



## huntinhick

If I ever find one messing with one of my traps they will be out in the peat bogs never to be seen again..

or they will just hapen to fall into the s#$t pile and get stomped on by a cow..

:sniper: ............... :lame:


----------



## nytrapper16

i would be upset if i saw someone messing with my traps that person would get an a$$ kicking and in my state it is illegal to touch some one eles traps and harassing a trapper is a no no


----------



## huntinhick

nytrapper16 said:


> i would be upset if i saw someone messing with my traps that person would get an a$$ kicking and in my state it is illegal to touch some one eles traps and harassing a trapper is a no no


same here. I had one guy mess with my traps that was the last time he did that...
:sniper: ........ :run:


----------



## snowslayer

Very true. I have to tell you though, if one of those terrorists messed with my stuff they wouldn't make to the township line much less two counties away.


> I would do exactly the same thing


----------



## chacto

Every state ive been in where its illegal to bother harass or steal traps..no one will do anything about it....the police the dnr game and fish so the law is almost a joke.


----------



## Trapper99

Now about the "trying to prevent hunting" thing. First off they are not very smart, because you have a loades gun... they are getting more and more annoying by the second... need i say more? And them messing with the traps... is just wrong... its not like we run aroundscreaming at them while they try to play their golf game, now no affense to golfers, but dont they realize that the land they are playing golf on, was once, land for animals...? anybody agreee with me?


----------



## Trapper99

boondocks said:


> Ryan is right. I wouldn't even worry about these people. What are the odds of these people going out and actually finding traps or snares. Its not like you set up a neon light to show people where your traps are. Besides people like this don't even venture outside city limits. They wouldn't have a clue how to get an animal out of a trap.


and if they do happen to find them, it tells you that you didnt hide your trap well enough... if they are able to find it, then it needs to be hid better. its just promoting us to be better trappers.


----------



## Trapper99

Joe AV said:


> Haha!
> 
> If you look at the instructions on that sight about releasing trapped animals it makes you think how stupid they are.
> 
> the rope would probably slip off a canines snowt.
> 
> I say let them try to release trapped animals and let the animals rip them a new a$$ hole!
> :withstupid:


 i have an idea... let them release the coyotes.... they wont do it again... a GAR-ON-TEEE it. ( i know i spelled it wrong. done it on purpose.)


----------



## 308

It would be hilarious to see them let out a injured coyote. That site does need to be shut down uke:


----------

